# Popular Woodworking - How long do they take to deliver?



## Newbie_Neil (1 Dec 2004)

Hi all

I took out the two year subscription at the start of November and to date I have not received anything.

Has there been an issue recently?

Cheers
Neil


----------



## DaveL (1 Dec 2004)

Hi Neil,

I had a similar problem, paid 12 August. 
Sent them an Email 4 November asking had something gone wrong. 
Prompt response saying I should have had the October issue and extending the subscription by 2 months.  The next issue was December due by the 9 December.
Two weeks later I get November and Decembers the same day.  
A very good read, lots of tips as well as articles, 8) just don't look at the machine prices in the adverts.


----------



## Philly (1 Dec 2004)

Dave
I had my Nov and Dec issues 1 day apart!
Nevermind, love the mag so twice as good. :lol: 
Philly


----------



## Charley (1 Dec 2004)

Newbie_Neil":2v3ode27 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I took out the two year subscription at the start of November and to date I have not received anything.
> 
> ...



Same here, they've charged my card as well. If they are anything like FWW it will take a few weeks before we receive our first issue.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (2 Dec 2004)

Hi all

Thanks for the replies.

Does anyone have an email address?

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Alf (2 Dec 2004)

Philly":1nbbxent said:


> I had my Nov and Dec issues 1 day apart!


Same here - December's first...






Neil, use the Subscriber Services link on the left of the home page. It should also tell you which issues you should have had. At least it used to, but I don't know now 'cos it won't recognise my email address any more. Maybe they got fed up with me asking where the sub was...

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Adam (2 Dec 2004)

Trying emailing the editor - Chris Schwarz

"Schwarz, Chris" <[email protected]>, 

Also their subscription specialist.

[email protected]

Adam


----------



## Newbie_Neil (2 Dec 2004)

Hi Adam and Alf

Thanks for the links etc. :wink: 

Alf, they still have the issues sent page but it takes a bit of finding. :roll: 

According to them the Nov and Dec issues should have been received by now. I'll give it another week. 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Vormulac (2 Dec 2004)

Neil,

Let me know if you get your copy anytime soon, I ordered about the same time as you and have recieved nothing so far.

Cheers,

V.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (2 Dec 2004)

Hi V



Vormulac":1tw4p5oi said:


> Neil, Let me know if you get your copy anytime soon, I ordered about the same time as you and have recieved nothing so far.



I ordered on Novemebr 3rd. I'll keep you posted. :wink: 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dec 2004)

A Few week ago I received the December issue and was quite surprised as I received 2 weeks later the November issue!

regards
Rolf


----------



## gidon (2 Dec 2004)

Ditto! November received 1 week after December!

Cheers

Gidon


----------



## Adam (2 Dec 2004)

I complained about not getting any issues, and have now had 4 copies (individually posted) of the Novemeber issue, and 3 copies of the December issue.

Based on the envelopes, only 1 has been a genuine direct mailed copy with a printed address. The others were hand written - no doubt after I complained.

Adam


----------



## UKTony (2 Dec 2004)

I see my solution works best, wife - cash - WHsmith :lol:


----------



## Newbie_Neil (2 Dec 2004)

Hi Tony



UKTony":1bjvr5ry said:


> I see my solution works best, wife - cash - WHsmith :lol:



Ah, but does it gives you two years for 27 usd?

iirc they charge about five or six pounds _*a copy*_.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## cambournepete (2 Dec 2004)

Newbie_Neil":1reat52t said:


> Ah, but does it gives you two years for 27 usd?



I just checked my subscription and they reckoned I'd only subscribed for one year (for $27). I'm awaiting their response to my query...


----------



## Newbie_Neil (2 Dec 2004)

Hi Pete

I had the same thing but I assumed it was because the second year was free.

Please let me know what they say.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Vormulac (16 Dec 2004)

Does anyone have anything to add to this yet? I'm still patiently awaiting my first issue...

V.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Dec 2004)

V
It is a bi-monthly mag and so you can expect to wait some considerable time until the first one arrives. 
Hoever, they are sometimes a bit lax and an email to the customer service dept. wouldn't be a bad idea


----------



## Vormulac (16 Dec 2004)

Righty ho, thanks Tony.

Cambournepete, any come-back on your query about the whole 1year/2year subscription thing?

V.


----------



## cambournepete (16 Dec 2004)

I don't think I've had a response from them, unless it got filetered out by mailwasher.

I'll wait until the new year and if I've had no magazine or email I'll contact them.

Pete


----------



## Newbie_Neil (16 Dec 2004)

I took up the two-year offer on the 3rd November and their web site, according my _*one-year*_ subscription, says I should be receiving the November and December issues.

As it seems like Fred Karno's, the December issue will probably arrive before the December one. 

Will it get here before Christmas?

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Vormulac (16 Dec 2004)

Is this what you got?

"Our records show that your last order was placed on Nov. 03, 2004 for 7 issues. 
Your expiration date is OCT 2005 and your current balance is $.00. "

I thought it was a 2 year subscription too.

"The prior issue served was: DEC 2004 
- You should have received this issue.


The second prior issue served was: NOV 2004 
- You should also have received this issue."


Sounds like pretty much every aspect of the subscription has got fouled up! :evil: 

V.


----------



## DaveL (16 Dec 2004)

I think you need to chase them up, I have just checked my info on their site and it does show 2years, ie the end date is in 2006.


----------



## Vormulac (16 Dec 2004)

I've used their feedback form to report the problem - we shall see what happens.

V.


----------



## frank (16 Dec 2004)

the site says its $35.96 for two years via surface mail to the uk ??


----------



## Anonymous (16 Dec 2004)

Me too!

I paid $27.96 for a two year subscription, but am only registered for one.

The other thing that I noticed was that I only had to enter my e-mail address - not a password - and my private address is displayed.javascript:emoticon(':shock:')
Shocked

I have e-mailed them about both matters and will let you know what happens.

Howard


----------



## Anonymous (16 Dec 2004)

Oh dear!

my first emoticon, and it didn't work properly!


----------



## DaveL (16 Dec 2004)

frank":tm1uwphs said:


> the site says its $35.96 for two years via surface mail to the uk ??



Frank to get the offer of one year free go here 


Popular Woodworking web site":tm1uwphs said:


> International: 2 years (14 issues) for $35.96 in US funds (surface delivery)
> International Air Mail: 2 years (14 issues) for $99.96 in US funds (airmail)


Thats from the link above, its gone up since I subscribed back in August.


----------



## frank (16 Dec 2004)

dave thats the link i went to .is p/w as good as fww, i have never seen it on the news stands .

thanks


----------



## Anonymous (20 Dec 2004)

Hi,

I have received a reply to my e-mail to Popular Woodworking regarding my two year subscription.

Even though my account info on the site still shows an expiry date of 2005, they assure that my subscription is for two years.

They are also sending me a replacement copy of the December issue I haven't received and tell me that the February issue is already on its way.

I must admit I am not 100% confident that it will all work out ok .. but time will tell.

Howard


----------



## Newbie_Neil (21 Dec 2004)

Hi Howard

If you don't mind me asking, when did you place your order?

According to their web site I should have received the November and December issues. :roll: To date, I've received nothing.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dec 2004)

Neil,

I ordered my subscription on the 3rd of November. I haven't checked on the website so perhaps I am due the November issue as well.

I hope the mag is worth it after all this kerfuffle!

Howard


----------



## Vormulac (21 Dec 2004)

I too ordered on November 3rd, I have received an email confirming that I *do* have a 2 year subscription after all, but as yet no sign or comment on the 2 issues I should already have received.

Not happy, but hey! It's Xmas! Can't be too down in the dumps...

... I'll save that for January when I get my credit card bill and start the diet - then if they still haven't sent me my mags I'll let the blighters have it! :twisted: 

V.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (21 Dec 2004)

Hi both

That makes three of us who all ordered on the 3rd November and we are all still waiting.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## DaveL (21 Dec 2004)

Hermes":2re8m268 said:


> I hope the mag is worth it after all this kerfuffle!



Hi Howard,

I think so, its a good mix of projects and techniques and if you do manage to get the 2 years for the price of 1 very good value.

I have only got 2 copies so far, subscribed in August, but have used their web site for some time as a source of ideas.


----------



## cambournepete (13 Jan 2005)

My subscription info on their website has been updated to show 2 years of subscription (from 1 year) and that I should have received nov and dec 2004 and that feb 2005 is shipping.

I've contacted them to say I've still not had nov and dec 2004.

Will keep you posted...

Pete


----------



## cambournepete (15 Jan 2005)

Hurrah - December issue arrived today !!!!!

Looks good from a quick scan...


----------



## Newbie_Neil (17 Jan 2005)

Hi all

Well I've just finished work and found that I had three woodworking mags in the post today.

PWW - November and December

GWW - Issue 158

Hoorah
Neil

The only problem is that I'm too tired to read them. :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (18 Jan 2005)

PWW arrived this morning!

At last.

Howard


----------



## Vormulac (18 Jan 2005)

December issue of PWW arrived yesterday morning. Finally! 

Wonder if I'll ever see the November issue?

V.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Jan 2005)

Vormulac,

Like you I subscribed on the 3rd November. When I sent them an e-mail, they replied confirming my subscription started with the December 2004 issue and expired with the November 2006 issue.

It may be, then then you will not get the November 2004 issue.

Have you checked your subscription details on their website?

Howard


----------



## Vormulac (18 Jan 2005)

That's interesting, Howard, when I looked at my 'account' in their subscriber services section it said that I was due two issues, Nov and Dec and that the Feb issue was pending.
It also says that my subscription terminates with the October 2006 issue, again implying that I should be entitled to the Nov issue.

Well, I've just dropped them a line about it, we shall see what happens.

Haven't had a chance to have a proper look through December's yet, but it is sitting in my case awaiting the long ride home 

V.


----------



## Alf (20 Feb 2005)

I hate to raise this topic again, but has anyone had the February issue yet? I enquired about it about a month ago when the website indicated it should have arrived and was told it would turn up by the 7th. Needless to say it hasn't. :roll: It's be helpful to be either able to say "other people have had theirs, where's mine?" or else "no-one else has had theirs either, what's going on?". Sigh. It's just like the bad old days of FWW subs. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Pete W (20 Feb 2005)

Nope - I've not had the February issue; disappointing to see the April issue up on the website


----------



## DaveL (20 Feb 2005)

I have not had mine yet.  
I have emailed them and they are sending another,  but as you say its very annoying to see the next one on the web before you get the last one. :?


----------



## Chris Knight (20 Feb 2005)

I got my copy of the April issue a couple of days ago..


----------



## DaveL (20 Feb 2005)

waterhead37":1vmwzdkb said:


> I got my copy of the April issue a couple of days ago..



I can go off people. :wink:


----------



## Chris Knight (20 Feb 2005)

Dave it's one of the few advantages to living near London I guess


----------



## frank (20 Feb 2005)

i got my first copy of fww jan & feb on friday it came in the post with no plastic cover just the magazine i wonder if the postman has been reading it .i have not had pww yet ??? when do they send the mags ?? is it before the m onth on the cover or after :? :?


----------



## Alf (20 Feb 2005)

waterhead37":v5uhhwbl said:


> I got my copy of the April issue a couple of days ago..


Grrrr.... Right, they're getting a nice, crisp e-mail to brighten their Monday morning. This is getting ridiculous - of the 8 or 9 issues I've had via sub I've had to chase them up over at least 4 of them. :evil: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Chris Knight (20 Feb 2005)

Maybe worth a post in Woodcentral to Chris Schwarz?


----------



## Pete W (20 Feb 2005)

frank":pjmcgq9e said:


> i got my first copy of fww jan & feb on friday it came in the post with no plastic cover just the magazine



That happened with my first FWW; seems to be something they do to get the first issue out quickly. All subsequent issues have arrived safely inside a sturdy paper envelope


----------



## Alf (20 Feb 2005)

waterhead37":7qfz1xea said:


> Maybe worth a post in Woodcentral to Chris Schwarz?


Doesn't seem fair to bend his ear just 'cos he's the most visible "face"; certainly not in public anyway. Depending on the response I might e-mail him privately, although I think Adam said he'd drawn Chris' attention to the problem a while back didn't he?

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Newbie_Neil (20 Feb 2005)

Hi Chris



waterhead37":2f4nf5if said:


> I got my copy of the April issue a couple of days ago..



I'm still waiting for the FEBRUARY issue. :roll: 

They just get worse.

Cheers
Neil

PS Sorry for shouting.


----------



## Adam (20 Feb 2005)

Alf":3aqbzq5k said:


> waterhead37":3aqbzq5k said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe worth a post in Woodcentral to Chris Schwarz?
> ...



Yes they know about it - but my subscription is terrible. I've had only 1 magazine so far thats arrived "properly". All the others have turned up after complaining.

I for one, most definately won't be renewing my subscription. 

They assure me it's out of their hands - and to do with the distribution company they use - but as far as I'm concerned - they should have fired them and got someone else to do it for them. I just haven't the time or inclination to keep chasing every issue. I'll simply let my subscription lapse. A shame.

Adam


----------



## Noel (20 Feb 2005)

I got the Feb issue last week and don't even subcribe, just my friendly local newagents. Also got the 149 Fixes issue over christmas.

Noel


----------



## DaveL (20 Feb 2005)

Noely":1cx8kbrl said:


> just my friendly local newagents. Also got the 149 Fixes issue over christmas.



Noel,

Don't suppose they still have a copy left? I looked at it but the postage from the states was over the top. If you can get another copy, the cheque will be in the post ASAP.


----------



## Noel (20 Feb 2005)

Alas Dave, only one copy comes in as I have it on order. I'll look around over the next few days. Feb issue or the 149 Fixs issue?

Noel


----------



## DaveL (20 Feb 2005)

Noel,

I have a subscription. I have only had 2 copies, but the Feb. one is supposed to be on its way. It was the 149 fixes that I was after.

I don't understand why they have such a problem, I due to some odd happenings currently have a subscription for WOOD and Shop Notes, both of which arrive promptly at the allotted time. I think they are shipped in bulk to the UK and then posted on, while PWW appear to just stick it in the local post box and it does work out very often. It’s a same as the content of PWW is very good.


----------



## Bean (21 Feb 2005)

I also have a sub (paid for in December) with them but have yet to recieve any mags. After e-mailling them twice I finally got a worthwhile answer. the PWW claim that it takes 3 months to set up the subscription and post the mag, sot hat I will recieve Febs mag as the first.. I have replied that, 3 months is too long and questioned why it takes 3 months to put stamps on an envelope. As yet i have had no reply. 

The customer service is poor

Bean


----------



## Adam (21 Feb 2005)

Bean,

Assuming you missed Decembers issue - Feb is the first issue after that. 

Adam


----------



## Philly (21 Feb 2005)

Sorry-had my April issue turn up this morning. In a plastic bag as opposed to the usual paper one. Maybe they are using a different firm??
Philly


----------



## Adam (21 Feb 2005)

Philly":2sjfr5nv said:


> Sorry-had my April issue turn up this morning.



April? I still haven't got February!

Adam


----------



## Alf (21 Feb 2005)

Philly,

You're not making friends here, ya know... :evil: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Alf (21 Feb 2005)

Well the saga continues. Woe is us, they say, we'll send off a replacement right away. Should be with you in _*four to six weeks*_.  If you don't receive your April issue by April 8th please let us know. Oh incidentally, your address is incomplete. Yes, I told *you* that. :roll: 

Then in passing they drop the bombshell. Your subscription expires in June 200*5*. What?! I took out that 2 for 1 deal last June, _and_ subsequently checked up it was through 'til June 200*6* when the magazine envelope said 2005 and they confirmed it was fine. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: So I've fired off copies of the correspondence from then with evil mutterings. Isn't it a good thing I kept it, children? :roll: My passing thought is that it's wishful thinking on their part 'cos they want to get rid of me. Hah! I shall plague their lives right through to 2006, you see if I don't. :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Philly (21 Feb 2005)

I didn't get my Feb issue so went on the website and clicked the "missed an issue" button. Came about two weeks later....
Philly


----------



## Alf (21 Feb 2005)

At the risk of repeating myself:

Philly, you're not making friends here, ya know... :evil: 

Oh, they've got back to me already. Can you provide your address otherwise we can't check. Huh?! The whole correspondence "so far" is in the email, for heaven's sakes. The address must be in there half a dozen times! Oi vey. :roll:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Philly (21 Feb 2005)

Not making friends? Haven't seen my new L-N saw yet then........... :roll: 
Sorry
Philly :wink:


----------



## Bean (21 Feb 2005)

May I just mention that my April edition dropped through the door today  Those people at PWW are very nice   


Bean


----------



## Vormulac (22 Feb 2005)

I got my April copy yesterday, but still no sign of my Feb issue 

V.


----------



## Philly (22 Feb 2005)

Go on the website, go the subscribers page and click on the missing issue thing. click which issue and you should get an email saying it will be with you in a couple of weeks.
Had to do this twice myself...
Philly


----------



## Adam (22 Feb 2005)

Philly":3r2ppam9 said:


> Go on the website,



Thats broken as well. Hasn't been working since yesterday.

Adam


----------



## Alf (22 Feb 2005)

Adam":r3fgzt7n said:


> Philly":r3fgzt7n said:
> 
> 
> > Go on the website,
> ...


Probably overloaded with sobbing subscribers... :roll: 

Cheers, Alf

Who'd really, really welcome not knowing how many people have already got April's, thank you so very much...


----------



## tim (22 Feb 2005)

Alf,

Have you passed them this thread as well. I know we aren't many but it might make some point - one of the most popular threads in a long time is members complaining about PWW. Given the numbers who read this vs post (as discussed in other current threads) it may help your case to go for the wider commercial issue of poor service in the UK as well.

Just a thought.

T


----------



## Newbie_Neil (23 Feb 2005)

Hi V



Vormulac":2xycl99g said:


> I got my April copy yesterday, but still no sign of my Feb issue



That makes two of us.  

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Adam (23 Feb 2005)

Newbie_Neil":1pdtyl4e said:


> Hi V
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That'll be three of us.

Interestingly - I was looking at the packet it's sent in - and their is absolutely nothing official like a stamp or unique business posting code etc indicating postage paid - other than a small stick label - which says "Postage Paid". Now thats hardly evidence of pre paid postage is it? Anyone can stick a label on an item which says postage paid and stick it in the post?

Adam


----------



## Pete W (23 Feb 2005)

Adam":29mufix9 said:


> That'll be three of us.



Um... make that four!

I e-mailed the subscription people and got a very swift message back saying they'd extended my subscription (again!) by another month.

Which, when you think about it, is a brilliant business plan. Like this...

You send me a one-time payment of £50 and I will send you, every month for 12 months, a Lie-Neilsen chisel. And if, in any month, your chisel doesn't turn up, I'll simply extend your subscription. We may both be dead before you get your first chisel, but it's a perfectly fair and reasonable offer. Don't you think? :roll:


Having said that, I thought April's was a very good issue. Loved the striking knife article, among many others. If only they'd sort the subs thing out.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (23 Feb 2005)

Hi Pete



Pete W":3p8tqq8v said:


> You send me a one-time payment of £50 and I will send you, every month for 12 months, a Lie-Neilsen chisel. And if, in any month, your chisel doesn't turn up, I'll simply extend your subscription. We may both be dead before you get your first chisel, but it's a perfectly fair and reasonable offer. Don't you think? :roll:



Please note that my posting is in no way meant to reflect badly on PWW.

PeteW's post reminded me that many years ago I was told about a company that had been _*selling*_ goods that they didn't deliver. The value was such that most people didn't bother chasing up, but whenever they did it was always "we're having problems with our supplier and we will supply it to you as soon as we can". Apparently because of this they could never be charged with fraud.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## tim (23 Feb 2005)

I had been thinking about subscribing to this but I'm definitely thinking differently now.

Do any of the US guys on the forum know if there is a subscription problem there as well?

Trev - is this one in WHS in Hereford?

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Pete W (23 Feb 2005)

Newbie_Neil":1hmhv400 said:


> Please note that my posting is in no way meant to reflect badly on PWW.



Hi Neil,

I ought to say that I wasn't having a go at PWW either - just a little old-fashioned British humour in the face of adversity. 

The subs are apparently being handled by a third-party company on the other side of America from PWW's editorial offices (at least, that's where the mailings seem to come from). I'm sure it's difficult for the editor and publisher of PWW to police this; and I wouldn't be surprised to learn that it's a problem that only affects overseas subscribers. So I have some sympathy, but it is damned irritating.

And @ Tim, it's a great magazine but I wouldn't blame you for not subscribing in the face of these on-going problems.


----------



## Alf (23 Feb 2005)

The April issue has come. :shock:


----------



## frank (23 Feb 2005)

i got the april issue of fww and pww this morning


----------



## trevtheturner (23 Feb 2005)

Tim,

I believe this mag. is only available from the U.S. on subscription. I've never seen it on the shelves.

Some while ago PWW made a 'bogof' offer of a two-year supply of issues for the cost of a one-year subscription, which sounded too good to be true. I was almost tempted but, having heard of delivery and non-arrival problems, I managed to resist. Phew! Just lucky I suppose but am I glad that I did, looking at all the hassle that many subscribers have suffered.

IMO it does reflect extremely badly on PWW - if you pay money to PWW for a service, they should come up with the goods. Any excuses about, or problems with, any third party company that PWW choose to use is a matter for them and they should get it sorted.

Would we accept this kind of treatment from a U.K. machinery/tool retailer, and if subjected to it would we ever go back?

Good as this magazine might be (but what you don't have - as long as you haven't paid for it - you don't miss) I would not touch their subscription 'service' with the proverbial length of wood for pushing barges!

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Alf (23 Feb 2005)

trevtheturner":12xxz2uv said:


> I believe this mag. is only available from the U.S. on subscription. I've never seen it on the shelves.


Smith's used to have it; that's how I first found it. I think you should be able to order it through your newsagent. Or even someone else's newsagent...

Cheers, Alf


----------



## tim (23 Feb 2005)

Thanks Trev



> IMO it does reflect extremely badly on PWW - if you pay money to PWW for a service, they should come up with the goods. Any excuses about, or problems with, any third party company that PWW choose to use is a matter for them and they should get it sorted.



Couldn't agree with you more.

T


----------



## DaveL (23 Feb 2005)

Well my April one came today, still no sign of Feb, even after I chased them and they claim to of sent a second copy. :evil: 

I took the 2 for 1 offer, the mag is goods when it arrives. :roll:


----------



## Newbie_Neil (23 Feb 2005)

Hi Adam



Adam":1yqwwepr said:


> Interestingly - I was looking at the packet it's sent in - and their is absolutely nothing official like a stamp or unique business posting code etc indicating postage paid - other than a small stick label - which says "Postage Paid". Now thats hardly evidence of pre paid postage is it? Anyone can stick a label on an item which says postage paid and stick it in the post?



Yes, I'd noticed that as well. There is nothing to show where it originated from.

Interestingly, FWW comes in via France and it has official looking markings.



tim":1yqwwepr said:


> Do any of the US guys on the forum know if there is a subscription problem there as well?



Apparently not.


I also took up the two for one offer and I am still glad that I did, just. The magazine is actually very good and excellent value. The only downside is their very poor customer service. I'm sorry, but it doesn't matter to me whether the problem is with a third party, it's PWW that have a major problem and it _*NEEDS FIXING NOW*_.

Sorry for shouting.

Cheers
Neil


Cheers
Neil


----------



## trevtheturner (24 Feb 2005)

I agree with you, Neil, as the contract is quite clearly between PWW and its subscribers.

I think you should all be shouting, long and loud, at PWW!

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## cambournepete (24 Feb 2005)

Pete W":3kdjdx3n said:


> Adam":3kdjdx3n said:
> 
> 
> > That'll be three of us.
> ...



Five...


----------



## Pete W (28 Feb 2005)

Surprise surprise... my February issue turned up in the post this morning, but nothing to indicate whether it was a new copy sent in response to my complaint about it being missing.

I'm inclined to the view that it's the original copy having enjoyed a round-the-world cruise!


----------



## Newbie_Neil (28 Feb 2005)

Hi Pete



Pete W":aoep5hza said:


> Surprise surprise... my February issue turned up in the post this morning, but nothing to indicate whether it was a new copy sent in response to my complaint about it being missing.
> 
> I'm inclined to the view that it's the original copy having enjoyed a round-the-world cruise!



Mine was obviously on the same boat, because it turned up this morning as well.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Alf (28 Feb 2005)

Me three. :roll: I think mine might have detoured via Australia - the address label was upside down... :?


----------



## Anonymous (28 Feb 2005)

I haven't received the Feb issue yet, but I did get this e-mail this morning:

We apologize that you missed your February 2005 issue and for any inconvenience it may have caused. This issue is permanently out of stock; therefore, we have extended your subscription. Your subscription will now expire with the December 2006 issue. 

Sincerely,
Stevie Navarro
Customer Service


So it looks like I will be able to keep this thread going at least 1 month longer than the rest of you  

Howard (who is never going to subsribe to another mag from the US)


----------



## Adam (28 Feb 2005)

Interestingly, I was looking at my old email account, and found a reply from them (annoying given I've changed my email details with them) but I suspect they are probably working to an out-of-date contact list - anyway, they told me to wait until the 8th March for my Feb Issue - then they'd look into it. They wouldn't do anything before that. 

So they are clearly giving out different stories to different people!

Adam


----------



## Johnboy (28 Feb 2005)

I received my April issue on Saturday and Feb's today. I would guess that no Feb issues were sent out originally.

John


----------



## DaveL (1 Mar 2005)

Mine arrived yesterday as well :roll:


----------



## Bean (1 Mar 2005)

I also recieved Aprils edition yesterday this was the second copy, 1 last week and now 1 this week. Oh hum


Bean


----------



## Adam (1 Mar 2005)

DaveL":38zh3wqt said:


> Mine arrived yesterday as well :roll:



Mine didn't. I'd got my hopes up after all you lot said you'd recieved it - but nothing when I got home  

Adam


----------



## Newbie_Neil (1 Mar 2005)

Hi Bean



Bean":2zxwivgf said:


> I also recieved Aprils edition yesterday this was the second copy, 1 last week and now 1 this week. Oh hum



We were talking about receiving our _*February*_ copy, we received the April one _*ages ago*_. :roll: 

Program please keep the up with. :wink: 

Cheers
Neil (in cheeky mode)


----------



## cambournepete (1 Mar 2005)

April copy last week, February yesterday... :roll: 
Still, at least they're here now - maybe it will all be easy from now on... :lol: 

So I've got a spare December copy - free to first PM.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Pete W (1 Mar 2005)

Hermes":cgrznrth said:


> Howard (who is never going to subsribe to another mag from the US)



Have to say my copies of Fine WoodWorking and Woodsmith turn up regular as clockwork, without a problem in well over a year.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (1 Mar 2005)

Hi Howard



Hermes":1zi1jyct said:


> We apologize that you missed your February 2005 issue and for any inconvenience it may have caused. This issue is permanently out of stock; therefore, we have extended your subscription.



My posting on woodcentral came up trumps as they sent a copy of the February and April (which I already had) by airmail. So, if you pm me your address I'll send you the February issue.

So, April issue up for grabs to the first person who pm's me. (Gone to NeilCFD)

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Anonymous (2 Mar 2005)

Neil,

That is very kind of you.

PM on its way

Howard


----------

